# Dogbeard's Stuff



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

I posted these up in the 40K art gallery, but I figured I might as well link them here too:










This was for the cover of the Read in a Rush Winner's Anthology 2010.











This was just for fun.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool, I suppose my only criticism is that the Space Marine's shoulder pad doesn't look right. It isn't curved enough and the left one looks kind of like it is bending. Otherwise they are really cool.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreadnought looks fantastic. 
I have to agree with wombat_tree about the sm shoulder pad not looking quite right.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who cant see the pic(s)?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Am I the only one who cant see the pic(s)?


Yes, stop typing with your eyes closed *

These are great mate, what medium are you using?



*i sometimes have issues with photobucket and my firefox plug-ins. If your running any for your browser then try turning them off.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just saw that you got these posted up, the Dread looks familiar...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Now I can see them. Fucking amazing!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love that dreadnought. :grin:


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin: Maybe I'll go back and polish up the legionnaire's shoulder pads.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! The Dread is fantastic!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks pretty good overall. I agree about the shoulderpad though, but mostly because of the weird perspective. It looks like it's on the same plane as the pistol.


----------

